# baby stretching while nursing



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

My three week old has started doing *a lot* of stretching after he has nursed for a few minutes (really big stretches). It's not a problem except sometimes he turns his head violently while he's still latched on! Ouch. He spits up only occasionaly but last night he projectile-vomited. He does have a concerned look on his face sometimes and I'm worried that he might have GERD. Does anyone know what the stretching is about? Is it just gas or something?


----------



## tanihough (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethanyB* 
My three week old has started doing *a lot* of stretching after he has nursed for a few minutes (really big stretches). It's not a problem except sometimes he turns his head violently while he's still latched on! Ouch. He spits up only occasionaly but last night he projectile-vomited. He does have a concerned look on his face sometimes and I'm worried that he might have GERD. Does anyone know what the stretching is about? Is it just gas or something?

My 6 week old started doing that around 3 weeks, he still does it. I haven't figured out anything definitive, but here is what has helped somewhat:

1. a few drops of cooled mother's milk tea for him. my ND ped. recommended this to help soothe his stomach.

2. breastfeed lying down, in a dark-ish room to stimulate him less-- he is very active when he is awake, he loves to kick etc. so we make BF times less active.

3. He also prefers to be positioned once and left alone, he doesn't like to be fiddled with while he is eating such as grooming, holding onto etc. when he is close to falling asleep he doesn't mind the hair pets, touching, etc., but I have to give him some time.

4. "Baby bicycyle" where you pump his legs like he is riding a bike. This helped move along any gas in his system.

5. I have also been extra vigilent about burping. My little guy doesn't like being burped, but we're learning what positions are better for him.

6. I have gone dairy free.

7. I have also worked on any possible hind/foremilk imbalances.

I have seen some improvement, but it isn't perfect and there are days when he has his grumps and starts the stretching thing up again. Good Luck.


----------

